# CD/DVD Universal OS X 10.4



## enterprise (26 Juin 2010)

Bonjour,

Je suis a la recherche d'un CD/DVD Universal "noir" OS X 10.4 .

Je possède un mac G4 "boule" avec les caractéristique suivanterocesseur 800 MHZ et Mémoire 768 MB.

Même en occasion cela reste chère.

Une copie est elle possible ou faut il obligatoirement un originale??

Merci


----------



## christophe2312 (26 Juin 2010)

Bonjour,
Une copie est possible , mais c est illégal si on ne possède pas l original
Copier son dvd universel est toléré pour de la sauvegarde  si l original est abimé
La copie (si on a l original)fonctionnera comme un original


----------



## enterprise (26 Juin 2010)

Bonjour,

De toute façon je ne connais personne a qui je pourrais demander.

Serais tu par hasard ou je pourrais en trouver ??

Merci


----------



## christophe2312 (26 Juin 2010)

regarde dans tes mp de macgeneration


----------



## enterprise (26 Juin 2010)

Salut,

Lol désolé je ne comprend pas ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h43 ----------

MDRR ca va j'ai trouvé sorry


----------



## rhic (22 Mars 2011)

bonjour, 

même souci pour moi j'ai l'impression.
PowerMac G4 titanium en 10.3.9 ... et je voudrais le faire passer en 10.4

je fais comment ?


merci.


----------

